
Interview with Olivier Tassinari, Co-Creator of Material-UI - henrikwm
https://opensource.christmas/2019/5
======
selbekk
I think their move to monetize by providing paid products like premium themes
and support services can be an interesting approach for open source in
general. I'd rather pay for something extra, than pay for the generic open
source product

